# Boxee Set-Top Box Is On The Way: Watch Out, Cable Companies



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Boxee Set-Top Box Is On The Way: Watch Out, Cable Companies.



> Boxee has been on a wild, wild ride since debuting to the world last year, and for those looking for new ways to catch more content online, it has become the go-too application. And while it has certainly taken off, there's still lots of room to grow. One of the main reasons that it has yet to become a household name outside of the tech community is the need to have a full fledged PC to run it. And unless you're looking to hook up a media PC/HTPC in your den, you're probably not going to see Boxee in your living room.
> 
> At least, that was the case up until this week. Out of nowhere, *Boxee announced that it has located its first-ever hardware partner, which basically means that some sort of Boxee set-top box is on the way.* Boxee has informed us that more details will be provided on December 7th when it reveals its first Beta software.


-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Opened as requested.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks John - now, here's the news!

Boxee Box gets November 10 shipping date.

-- Tom


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I think it would have been cheaper for them to create a Disc or an App that would run on the Xbox, PS3 or Wii. That is what Netflix did and it works great. They could have integrated themselves with Roku like Hulu did with their subscription service.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The key issue here is, what does the service to feed it cost.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Vudu support coming to Boxee.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Couch Keyboard.

Guess where the qwerty keyboard is?

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Boxee Box now shipping, Netflix and Hulu Plus coming soon.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The Boxee Box Review.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Boxee Box to receive Vudu, Netflix support this month.

-- Tom


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Any pictures of the thing and whats the cost?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi lexmarks567,

Visit the link in my latest post and you shall see pictures. Check Amazon for a price.

-- Tom


----------



## dj-jamster (Dec 11, 2010)

Seems a bit pointless.. Theres things out there that already do it (Apple TV and Google TV etc)


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Re-opened as requested


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Boxee Box HD Media Player, Updated and Netflix Ready (4 web pages).

This article discusses the following topics:
Introduction and Specification
Boxee Box Hardware
Boxee Box Software and Experience
The Wrap-Up and Conclusion

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Boxee Box to improve browser, add iPad support.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Boxee Box 1.1 firmware update brings browser enhancements.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Boxee vows to bring open source version back into sync.

-- Tom


----------

